# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Φόρτιση μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου με φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ.

## mits

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Θέλω να κρατώ φορτισμένη μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου (55Αh), σε ένα αυτοκίνητο το οποίο παίρνει μπροστά μια φορά τις 2-3 βδομάδες 
και βρίσκεται σε χώρο όπου δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα (ΔΕΗ).

Πώς μπορώ να το πετύχω με ένα φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ; Χρειάζομαι φαντάζομαι ένα πάνελ και ένα ρυθμιστή φόρτισης, ώστε να σταματά τη φόρτιση όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη;
 Πόσα watt απόδοση περίπου πρέπει να είναι το πάνελ και τι να κοιτάξω στο φορτιστή? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://solar.calfinder.com/blog/prod...r-powered-car/  :Lol: 

Μιλάμε για συντήρηση μπαταρίας .. ρυθμιστής φόρτισης (κλασσικός ) δεν είναι απαραίτητος για περιορισμένους χώρους σε αυτοκίνητο. Αρκεί μια δίοδος που έχουν . και να είναι εύχρηστο ... αλλά διάβασε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες (στο φυλλάδιο με Ελληνική μετάφραση)

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/userfiles...01_02_COMP.pdf

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%B9-%C...30505f21b227fb

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ενα τετιο θα παρω και εγω για δες.http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/ηλιακοί-φ...c-328_195.html

----------


## mits

Τα είχα δει αυτά, αλλά μου φάνηκαν λίγο μικρά. Θα κάνουν δουλειά; Ή να πάρω ένα πάνελ γύρω στα 50 w και έναν ρυθμιστή, όπως π.χ. αυτόν;

Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο δουλεύει για λίγα λεπτά κάθε 2-3 εβδομάδες. Ελέω κρίσης του έχω καταθέσει τις πινακίδες και πηγαίνω μια στο τόσο να το καμαρώνω! :Biggrin:  
Απλά το βάζω μπροστά για λίγα λεπτά να μη μένει εντελώς ακίνητο, οπότε δεν προλαβαίνει να φορτίσει την μπαταρία του πλήρως.

----------


## Phatt

Εαν φορτιστει μια φορα η μπαταρια του καλα, και αμεσως μπει το μηχανακι αυτο, δεν υπαρχουν μεγαλες απαιτησεις σε ρευμα, δεδομενου οτι γινεται μονο συντηρηση της φορτισης.

----------


## mits

Να αναφέρω κάτι που ξέχασα. Για να τοποθετηθεί το πανελάκι σε σημείο που να το βλέπει ο ήλιος άμεσα, θα χρειαστώ καμιά 20αριά μέτρα καλώδιο. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; Τι καλώδιο να βάλω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να αναφέρω κάτι που ξέχασα. Για να τοποθετηθεί το πανελάκι σε σημείο που να το βλέπει ο ήλιος άμεσα, θα χρειαστώ καμιά 20αριά μέτρα καλώδιο. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; Τι καλώδιο να βάλω?



20 μέτρα? σε νταλίκα συρόμενη θα το βάλεις? .. 6 - 7 μέτρα και πολλά είναι . Βάλε καλώδιο ίδιο με αυτό που βγαίνει από το πάνελ.

Το πανελάκι βάλτο στο πίσω μέρος (στο πλάι) του αυτοκινήτου (εκτός και έχεις οροφή με γυάλινη κουπακτή και σε βολεύει εκεί) . φρόντισε στα παρκαρίσματα σου να το βάζεις σε σημείο έτσι ώστε το πίσω μέρος να βλέπει ήλιο.

Από εκεί και πέρα πέρνα τα καλώδια περιποιημένα μέσα από τα καλύμματα του σαλονιού του αυτοκινήτου , μέχρι να το φτάσεις στον αντάπτορα  

Έχε υπόψιν ότι (αναφέρει στο προσπέκτους) θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέεις τα πάνελ όταν βάζεις μπροστά με την μίζα 

Και όταν είναι σε ακινησία το αυτοκίνητο . Ανάλογα και το αυτοκίνητο αν αποσυνδέεται και ο αντάπτορας του . οπότε δεν θα φορτίζει. Ας σου πουν τα παιδιά τι επιπλέον μπορείς να κάνεις σε περίπτωση που αποσυνδέεται ο αντάπτορας στην ακινησία και πως θα γίνει (σε περίπτωση που ξεχαστείς) να μην καταστραφούν τα πάνελ.

----------


## mits

> 20 μέτρα? σε νταλίκα συρόμενη θα το βάλεις? .. 6 - 7 μέτρα και πολλά είναι . Βάλε καλώδιο ίδιο με αυτό που βγαίνει από το πάνελ.
> 
> Το πανελάκι βάλτο στο πίσω μέρος (στο πλάι) του αυτοκινήτου (εκτός και έχεις οροφή με γυάλινη κουπακτή και σε βολεύει εκεί) . φρόντισε στα παρκαρίσματα σου να το βάζεις σε σημείο έτσι ώστε το πίσω μέρος να βλέπει ήλιο.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα πέρνα τα καλώδια περιποιημένα μέσα από τα καλύμματα του σαλονιού του αυτοκινήτου , μέχρι να το φτάσεις στον αντάπτορα 
> 
> Έχε υπόψιν ότι (αναφέρει στο προσπέκτους) θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέεις τα πάνελ όταν βάζεις μπροστά με την μίζα 
> 
> Και όταν είναι σε ακινησία το αυτοκίνητο . Ανάλογα και το αυτοκίνητο αν αποσυνδέεται και ο αντάπτορας του . οπότε δεν θα φορτίζει. Ας σου πουν τα παιδιά τι επιπλέον μπορείς να κάνεις σε περίπτωση που αποσυνδέεται ο αντάπτορας στην ακινησία και πως θα γίνει (σε περίπτωση που ξεχαστείς) να μην καταστραφούν τα πάνελ.



Το αυτοκίνητο είναι παρκαρισμένο σε υπόγειο γκαράζ οικοδομής!!! Οπότε αναγκαστικά το πάνελ θα το βάλω στην ταράτσα της οικοδομής, γι' αυτό και χρειάζομαι τόσο καλώδιο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το αυτοκίνητο είναι παρκαρισμένο σε υπόγειο γκαράζ οικοδομής!!! Οπότε αναγκαστικά το πάνελ θα το βάλω στην ταράτσα της οικοδομής, γι' αυτό και χρειάζομαι τόσο καλώδιο



.
Δεδομένου ότι όσο μεγαλώνουμε το μήκος κάποιου καλώδιου , μεγαλώνει και η ειδική αντίσταση του , και δεδομένου ότι τα πανελάκια είναι για mah , θα έχεις απώλειες που δεν θα επαρκούν 
Τότε πας για κανονικό πάνελ τουλάχιστον 50W .

----------

